# Hobby Lobby - 40% Off Coupon



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

Hobby Lobby - 40% Off Coupon

Here:

http://www.hobbylobby.com/site3/weekly/weekly.cfm

It's the Internet Coupon. Applies to "Any One Regular Priced Item"
which would include a model.

One coupon per customer per day.

James


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

One coupon per customer per day _per store!!!!_


Wayne


----------

